# Keeping monkeys in Australia



## gregcranston (Jul 8, 2008)

Surely this is a hoax, I just found this ad on petlink http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/927396.html

Surely these types of monkeys (or any monkeys) are illegal to keep in Australia?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

no i have seen monkeys for sale.But it could be a scam.They are announcing there is heaps of scams.EX. I was going 2 by some green tree frogs of petlink from newcastle.Was ment 2 pick em up last Sun. but that was a scam.B careful


----------



## gillsy (Jul 8, 2008)

Nah they are around, illegal tho.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you looked in the mirror lately? You might find you already own one


----------



## Matthew Burgess (Jul 8, 2008)

unless you no the people, or someone who has dealt with that person, i would be very
weary as to anything on petlink.

theres lots of people on there selling illegal and im sure heaps of people have been ripped off over the years, as i say try to purchase only from those with a good name, and are proven sellers, ask around and see what people say about someone before you purchase.


----------



## Matthew Burgess (Jul 8, 2008)

also i forgot to add, mothers in laws are classed as large primates.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 8, 2008)

Matthew Burgess said:


> unless you no the people, or someone who has dealt with that person, i would be very
> weary as to anything on petlink.
> 
> theres lots of people on there selling illegal and im sure heaps of people have been ripped off over the years, as i say try to purchase only from those with a good name, and are proven sellers, ask around and see what people say about someone before you purchase.


 

What!!! Of course there going to have a good name if they are selling an exotic mammal which is illegal.

Maybe you should rethink before posting things.


----------



## fine_jungles (Jul 8, 2008)

*monkeys*

http://www.primatestore.com/forsale.asp pretty cool, over seas but


----------



## Noongato (Jul 8, 2008)

Before i buy anything from anywhere i request a specific photo sent to me - With the owner kneeling down patting the animal or otherwise arms crossed etc. Then you know whether something is fake or not....
Its pretty hard to find that specific photo on google images or something to claim as your own..hahaha
Also that way you have their face.
Then I ask for details for bank deposit, that way they have to give you their real personal info, cos its pointless to have a fake bank.
Then i have their name etc.
If they wont comply with my requests than their a scammer - better safe than sorry.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 8, 2008)

Isent the seller a email, ill let you know if i get a photo and info back......


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

No.They aren't illegal Jacky O (with Kyle on radio station)Was looking into buy one.and i have seen them for sale.So they are *NOT* illegal


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 8, 2008)

100% Scam from Camaroon. And 100% illegal even if it wasn't a scam.


----------



## Matthew Burgess (Jul 8, 2008)

gillsy said:


> What!!! Of course there going to have a good name if they are selling an exotic mammal which is illegal.
> 
> Maybe you should rethink before posting things.




im not just refering to monkeys, its all animals offered there.
maybe you should think, before flapping your trap.


----------



## Smellie (Jul 8, 2008)

ahh good old Petlink...we've all had a bit of a laugh from it

I'm pretty sure buying monkeys are illegal here, unless you're a zoo or doing some sort of restoration project with the government giving it the green-light and a WHOOLE heap of money. But for a private collection, I don't think you can, but I could be wrong.


----------



## wombat (Jul 9, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Have you looked in the mirror lately? You might find you already own one


----------



## alex_c (Jul 9, 2008)

they are legal if owned before the amnesty which was about 10years ago i believe although breeding or selling them is illegal.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 9, 2008)

There are some monkeys legally kept and periodically offered for sale in NSW, although they were macaques, not Capuchins. In fact, in the last thirty years, I've never heard of capuchins being available.

Either way, before you can own a monkey (in NSW) you must have a large cage approved by the Dept of Agriculture and you need licences from the Dept of Agriculture to own a monkey. Expensive.

And the monkeys aren't cheap either.



Hix


----------



## dee4 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hix said:


> There are some monkeys legally kept and periodically offered for sale in NSW, although they were macaques, not Capuchins. In fact, in the last thirty years, I've never heard of capuchins being available.
> 
> Either way, before you can own a monkey (in NSW) you must have a large cage approved by the Dept of Agriculture and you need licences from the Dept of Agriculture to own a monkey. Expensive.
> 
> ...




Same in Vic.


----------

